# LEO Ammo for non-LEO Shooter



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it legal for a "civilian" to carry ammo made for law enforcement, stamped LE on the casing? I found a store selling LE ammo to the general public, apparently some LE agency ordered and then canceled. Just curious before I buy.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Back when I was on the job the law enforcement ammo was legal for anyone to own and shoot, but some companies, such as Winchester, decided to restrict who they sold the ammo to. I think that might still be the case with some of Winchester's and Federal's loads. In most cases you will still be able to find a dealer somewhere who will still sell it to you regardless of whether you are a cop or not. Of course this may have changed but I do not think it has. 

What brand of ammo are you looking at?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If the particular ammo that you are referring to is illegal for a civilian to buy then that would mean that the store is engaging in an illegal activity by selling it to the general public and I doubt that is the case. Ask the seller or perhaps a call to your local LE agency is in order for verification.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

AFAIK, all LEO handgun ammunition is legal to own by civvies. Its more for Ammo companies to CTAs. As in Ranger Ts, etc.

Armor piercing (non surplus) are illegal and flechette shotgun rounds I am not sure.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> What brand of ammo are you looking at?


It is Federal Hydra Shock 124 grain +p 9mm.

Thanks all for the reply's. I have not been able to find anything regarding a CO statute to indicate any sort of limit on type of ammo in my cursory search. I imagine it is legal, the site does say so but that does not make it so, and just want to try and verify before I spend the money.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am 100% sure you can buy, possess, and carry Federal Hydra-Shok 124 grain +P without being a law enforcement officer. I assume they come in boxes of 50 rounds. How much does the dealer want for a box?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I just looked at the Federal LE site and there currently do not make a 124 grain +P Hydra-Shok. There is a 124 grain and a 124 grain +P+.

http://le.atk.com/general/federalproducts/pistol/tacticalhydra-shok.aspx

You might want to double check that this is not some old shipment.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is the link to the sellers page. Maybe I'm wrong, I assumed that HST meant Hydra-Shok Tactical but maybe HST is something completely different, or as you say this could be old stuff.

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catal...t-124gr-p-hp-ammo/cName/9mm-hollow-point-ammo


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

HST is not Hydra-Shok, but the new improved version. HST is pretty darn good stuff and is legal to own as well.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Also, the answer to your question was in the add all along:



> Typically this ammo is only available to law enforcement and military agencies through Federal, that is a Federal rule, not a law.


Also, the price is great unless they get you on shipping.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> the answer to your question was in the add all along:


+1 :smt023


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Also, the answer to your question was in the add all along


Agreed but as stated before, just because they say so does not make it true. I just wanted to get some informed opinions, for which there have been many, from people that almost certainly have more exposure to stuff like this than I do.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I understand. I would not put it past some online vendor to post something like that just to unload the product.

Bottom line, you are good to go on this one, and I certainly recommend you jump on that deal.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Ptarmigan for the help. I think I'll place an order on Thursday, assuming they don't gouge on shipping anyway. Wife says I have to wait for payday, I hope they don't sell out by then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

No problem. If they do sell out or try to rip you off on shipping, let me know. I know of a dealer that sells HST and other duty ammo at a decent price and they do not rip you off on shipping.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My local dealer has stacks 4 ft tall of Winchester Ranger LE Ammo... In the middle of the floor, where all the local PD walk past...

It's marketing hype.

JeffWard


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 17, 2009)

My dad was a cop and I would trade in LE ammo for dirtbike parts all the time. WIth his permission of course.


----------

